# Has anyone seen this yet



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Have you seen this movie or are you planning to go see it.


Remember it is I Max

http://www.imax.com/movies/m/rocky-mountain-express/

JJ


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

oooh! looks very cool.. 
I have an Imax theatre 10 minutes away..but I have only gone once..10 years ago, 
and havent wanted to go since..the screen is just TOO big..its so massive you cant even see the whole screen without 
having to turn your head side to side all the time..didnt enjoy the "Imax experience"..not a fan.. 
but maybe I will have to give it another try for this movie! and sit in the back row!  

Scot


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

No now that I know it looks AWESOME!!!

Bubba


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

That looks good but doesn't seem to be playing anywhere that I can find. Maybe I missed it, it says the release date was September 30th.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ 

Have you managed to miss ALL the previous posts on this move over the last TWO MONTHS????? 

Yes a WHOLE bunch of us have seen it and repeatedly recommended it!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, just like the v12...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 02 Dec 2011 09:46 PM 
JJ 

Have you managed to miss ALL the previous posts on this move over the last TWO MONTHS????? 

Yes a WHOLE bunch of us have seen it and repeatedly recommended it!!!!!! 


Evidently I must have missed all the post for the last two months. 

JJ


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes. It is a brilliant description of Van Horne's work and the famed Rogers Pass and -- also illustrates the contribution of Chinese and Japanese workers to building the Trans-Canadian railways many of whom perished in the bitter winters while living in canvas tents. Some were killed by avalanches. A must-see narrative in Imax.

Incidentally, a 100 year ceremony was held at Rogers Pass in *August 2010* to commemorate the accident that led to the death of 58 Japanese workers in 1910. It was watched on television by millions of Japanese citizens worldwide. The Canadian Avalanche center whose research is propagated to every corner of the world that deals with snow and mud slides is located at Revelstoke (named after Edward Baring, 'Lord Revelstoke', who bankrolled much of the CPRs construction efforts during that time, avoiding bankruptcy).


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I must be living under a rock too. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ 

==> http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/122228/afv/topic/Default.aspx 


Forum is Live Steam 

Thread is titled "IMAX Rocky Mountain Express" 
First posted on Oct 6.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Seen the previews, but not the show, Omaha will be the last to get it.

Don


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ don't pay any attention to rivets comment. I did not see it either.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not all moderators read posts on the forum. 

I had the same expectation at one time. 

I do think that people should use the search function when they think they are sharing something new. 

But I've been told to suck eggs before ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Good point. But the Search does not work or are we doing something wrong in running the Search functions:

1. 'Search' on web site for 'Imax' = zero results, "Rocky Mountain Express" = zero results

2. Forum Search = zero results for 'Imax', 'Imax+Rocky Mountain Express' ... instead it brought up everything else but the topic itself. Almost impossible to find anything with 4 pages of results but not the Topic itself !

I'm probably missing something (for sure) but the Search has never worked accurately for me. Don't know if it is a Context Search or just a Topic search ? I've tried upper/lower case too.

Cheers
Victor


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I read about the movie in the latest Issue of TRAINS MAGAZINE.


I posted it here for those who don't get TRAINS MAGAZINE and might want to go see it.



I love I max Movies. Especially the 3 D ones.

I read posts that may have to do with things I am doing at the present time on my layout. 


I read some posts because of certain names that appear because I want to see what they are doing or what they have to say.

I read all MARTY posts. 

JJ


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's some video.. shot during the making of the feature: Notice the IMAX cam mount ot the front of the chopper.




Regards all;
Perry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Perry 

Do you know what trestle that they are filing on ? 

JJ


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 02 Dec 2011 09:46 PM 
JJ 

Have you managed to miss ALL the previous posts on this move over the last TWO MONTHS????? 

Yes a WHOLE bunch of us have seen it and repeatedly recommended it!!!!!! 
um..well yeah, I totally have missed it too!

people have been talking about it? this is the first time I have ever heard about this movie..
weird, considering im on MLS every day..and I always "read" MLS with "active topics".
cant explain it.. 


Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

JJ, 

I think it's in Idaho on the Camas Prarie, but I have a nagging half image of another.... 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 03 Dec 2011 05:58 AM 
JJ 

==> http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/122228/afv/topic/Default.aspx 


Forum is Live Steam 

Thread is titled "IMAX Rocky Mountain Express" 
First posted on Oct 6. 

Why in Live Steam? Don't get upset when all y'all are keeping it a cult secret!









I don't always venture into that realm as flat running on a platform isn't my cup of tea, but I enjoy the mechanics of it all...









John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By John J on 03 Dec 2011 09:09 AM 

I read about the movie in the latest Issue of TRAINS MAGAZINE.




I read all MARTY posts. 

JJ 


How come you don't finish reading all the threads you start? There are some questions in them waiting on your return...

Nudge nudge....









John


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

John 

It was posted in Live Steam forum probably because that is the one place David Morgan-Kirby [the original poster] frequents. 

Remember, lots of folks use thread titles that don't convey anything terribly useful in selecting things to read, and others don't bother to insure that they use the most appropriate forum. 

JJ's thread title doesn't begin to suggest he is referring to a movie. I guess this is the Andrew F. philosophy of "make them guess what the true subject is". Clever or lazy, it does not make the forums more useful. 

/RANT OFF


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting a great video Perry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rlvette on 03 Dec 2011 02:05 PM 
Thanks for posting a great video Perry 
Yea Perry 

Thanks for some great footage.

How did you come by this footage.

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 03 Dec 2011 12:25 PM 
Posted By John J on 03 Dec 2011 09:09 AM 

I read about the movie in the latest Issue of TRAINS MAGAZINE.




I read all MARTY posts. 

JJ 


How come you don't finish reading all the threads you start? There are some questions in them waiting on your return...

Nudge nudge....









John 
















Sorry John



Once I harvest the information I usually don't go back.

I just went through 4 pages of MY TOPICS and didn't see any unanswered questions.

Is there something I can help you with?

JJ


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Perry 

I finally had a chance to look at the video you posted. I second Randy's comment...very cool. 

John 

The title of the clip is "CP2816 An IMAX Movie Star "At Work", Lethbridge Viaduct, Alberta". Lethbridge is about 150 miles [220 Km] south of Calgary AB. Not on the Camus Prarie in the USA. The movie is about the construction of the Canadian Pacific across Canada.


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

For J.J. and everyone...







That's not my video. It was posted on You Tube by a fellow Railfanner. Beside collecting & operating the trains here, I also have been collecting IMAX features on DVD & BluRay.

I can't wait for this one to be released on disc!

I'm glad everyone enjoys the train on that massive tressel.

Perry


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Did not see it, but then I have been off this fourm for about two months myself and have not missed much but did gain a lot of free time in the process! 

Nashville just re-opened its Imax theatre since it and much of the city had about 10' of water in it a year and a half a go. I wonder if we will get it, but I am betting the sidebar "Happy Feet 2" (the first one was so horrid I guess they are trying again?) will be a more likley option. 

EDIT, no dice, but I can watch "The Bipolar Express" down in Chattanooga tho....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

We have a local digital Chanel here in Phoenix that shows Clips about movies and interviews with the actors. They did Happy Feet 2. I thought it was stupid. It is a shame they cant find a better movie for the reopening. 

JJ


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

"thread title doesn't begin to suggest he is referring to"

I usually ignore threads with titles that are not specific. "Have you seen this" is one of the most overworked and far too generic.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By hawkeye2 on 04 Dec 2011 08:51 AM 
"thread title doesn't begin to suggest he is referring to"

I usually ignore threads with titles that are not specific. "Have you seen this" is one of the most overworked and far too generic.





How Sad









Your missing some great stuff









JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It only takes a little forethought to put a topic title that makes sense and helps direct people to the topic. 

Being a moderator, I would think that would be high on your list to recommend to forum members, besides doing it yourself. 

I would not have commented, but I think your response to Hawkeye is dead wrong.

By the way, you never responded on the thread you started about the tolerance for the gauge of track. 

There's several other examples, but I have to agree with John... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Why do you always bring that up. It is irrelevant. Has nothing to do with the post. 
JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Umm.... John brought the unanswered questions up... I just agreed with him. I just gave an example. 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am talking the moderator stuff not the unanswered questions 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there anything unreasonable about this statement: 

"Being a moderator, I would think that would be high on your list to recommend to forum members" 

"it" referring to recommending a topic title that helps indicate the content of the thread.... 

In all my years on forums, it is usually in the forum "rules" and "faq's"... 

I see this is going nowhere though... 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes it's going now where because being a moderator has nothing what so ever to do with the thread. 
Being a moderator is irrelevant. 
JJ


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes I saw the the link when it first show up in Oct., but the nearest theater near me 
to see it is in Memphis Tenn, around 550 miles away and I will not go that far just to 
see a movie of a train, now to ride one I would. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------

